# Who's your anime/manga crush!?



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Obviously my anime crush is Kaneki Ken from Tokyo Ghoul.
& my manga crush is Haise Sasaki from Tokyo Ghoul Re: 



Spoiler:  do not read if you didn't read tokyo ghoul re:



Hahaha isn't it funny how they're the same person xD.. I'm pathetic






Spoiler: Haise














Spoiler:  Kaneki















Yay! I can't wait to see who others crush on. _Doesn't matter if you're a guy, feel free to share!
_
_Do not_ say that crushes on fictional characters are stupid, etc. You can simply leave this thread, simple! I respect your opinion, but I don't need to hear it. (;


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Jimmy Kudo is pretty attractive

from Case Closed


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 21, 2015)

Inuyasha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Sesshomaru.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Jimmy Kudo is pretty attractive
> 
> from Case Closed



Hahah I see! Woaaah karminny I didn't think you watched anime. mines keniki

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rebeth13 said:


> Inuyasha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or Sesshomaru.



lol I did too about a year ago xD


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 21, 2015)

Kyo Sohma from Fruits basket will always be my bae-and if I had to pick someone to actually date, it'd be him.

But I'm also super into Ichigo Kurosaki from Bleach. I just think I have a thing for boys with orange hair.

And most recently, my babe is Makoto Tachibana from Free! He's just too cute.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Kyo Sohma from Fruits basket will always be my bae-and if I had to pick someone to actually date, it'd be him.
> 
> But I'm also super into Ichigo Kurosaki from Bleach. I just think I have a thing for boys with orange hair.
> 
> And most recently, my babe is Makoto Tachibana from Free! He's just too cute.



KYO <3 OMG. Fruits baskets was the first anime I've ever watched, and I'm still in love with Kyo! <3
I never liked Yuki xD


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Hahah I see! Woaaah karminny I didn't think you watched anime. mines keniki
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wOw, I don't watch a lot of different ones... Just Case closed when I can, Shugo! Chara! and pokemon bc geek.. I think that's all...

AND NO WAY!! YOUR CRUSH IS KENAKI KEN?!?!? Never WOULDVE GUESSeD


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Karminny said:


> wOw, I don't watch a lot of different ones... Just Case closed when I can, Shugo! Chara! and pokemon bc geek.. I think that's all...
> 
> AND NO WAY!! YOUR CRUSH IS KENAKI KEN?!?!? Never WOULDVE GUESSeD



IKR THERE ARE LIKE NO SIGNS THAT I EVEN LIKE TOKYO GHOUL.
& I used to watch pokemon until they took out dat Misty x Ash romance bc that's all I watched it for.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO I WATCHED IT FOR BROCK'S EYES TOO


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 21, 2015)

Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka.






His bedhead is so cute!



Spoiler











As much as I love him, I do think he and Chitanda make (or rather WOULD make) the sweetest couple, so he shall forever remain a crush...


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> IKR THERE ARE LIKE NO SIGNS THAT I EVEN LIKE TOKYO GHOUL.
> & I used to watch pokemon until they took out dat Misty x Ash romance bc that's all I watched it for.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Maybe you should make it a bit obvious that you like Tokyo Ghoul??? Idk man, that would a lot.. Like, idk... but it as your avatar or in your name, idk. 

anD OMG BROCKS EYES WERE LIFE MAN


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

Panty and Stocking from PSG
er wait
Kneesocks and Scanty?

How about I just say Chuck...


----------



## Naiad (Feb 21, 2015)

If only Koujaku wasn't gay
If only : )


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

My first was Saotome Ranma.
Well, with the time, I basically had a crush on the male protagonist of every anime I saw DX
Here are the ones I still really like: Edward Elric, Yoshida Haru, Usui Takumi, Shibuya Yuri, Sagara Sousue, Kudo Shinichi, Inuyasha.

but currently I really like Kurosaki Tasuku  

and foreverrrrr I will love Monkey D. Luffy~



yes, that's him, with a centaurus-legs-body-I dont know and with meat anddd with a big smile


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

I have characters that I really like and all, but I don't know if there's one I'd actually say I have a crush on. 

But tbh, if Kagome Higurashi from Inuyasha were a real person, I'd probably date her.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> My first was Saotome Ranma.
> Well, with the time, I basically had a crush on the male protagonist of every anime I saw DX
> Here are the ones I still really like: Edward Elric, Yoshida Haru, Usui Takumi, Shibuya Yuri, Sagara Sousue, Kudo Shinichi, Inuyasha.
> 
> ...




UUUUSSSUUUUIII USUI <3 
He's not my anime crush, but he may be one of the hottest anime characters IVE ever seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I, myself, have crushed on oreki as well.
IM CURIOUS! Ahahaha chitanda used to bother him so much, it made me laugh!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Maybe you should make it a bit obvious that you like Tokyo Ghoul??? Idk man, that would a lot.. Like, idk... but it as your avatar or in your name, idk.
> 
> anD OMG BROCKS EYES WERE LIFE MAN



Ikr it's not like tokyo ghoul is my avatar, or sig or anything.

BUT BROCKS EYES, YES I CRUSH ON BROCKS EYES


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> KYO <3 OMG. Fruits baskets was the first anime I've ever watched, and I'm still in love with Kyo! <3
> I never liked Yuki xD



I honestly don't think many people like Yuki. He's almost too perfect? Like he's cute and nice and all and I still like his character, but I definitely never pulled for him throughout the whole anime/manga to win Tohru's heart. Kyo is pretty much the best character in the manga/anime character development wise, so I think it's only natural that people like him more.

I've always been a sucker for the "misunderstood" type of character-I always think they're so cute.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

I liked Nagihiko from Shugo Chara, maybe because he cross-dressed as a girl earlier in the anime, he's pretty either way lol


----------



## Meadows (Feb 21, 2015)

Nagisa from Clannad!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> I honestly don't think many people like Yuki. He's almost too perfect? Like he's cute and nice and all and I still like his character, but I definitely never pulled for him throughout the whole anime/manga to win Tohru's heart. Kyo is pretty much the best character in the manga/anime character development wise, so I think it's only natural that people like him more.
> 
> I've always been a sucker for the "misunderstood" type of character-I always think they're so cute.




You too?! I find that type of character attractive as well. I really do find characters that develop throughout really attractive.. like..
Yuki was just a little too plain for me. I like the complex sort of character that has flaws and issues.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> Nagisa from Clannad!




Awww Nagisa is one of my fav female characters. She was so adorable!!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

litterbox said:


> I love akashi!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




nuuuu Kyo is so cute <3 noo


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

So many. It's embarrassing. Like... everyone from SnK? Everyone. Ymir, Sasha, Bertholdt, Reiner, Hange, Erwin, Marco, Annie-- YEAH PRETTY MUCH EVERYONE.

Pre-timeskip Sanji will always be my bae but he's been acting a fool since he got back from Momoiro Island or w/e and it kills me. Every so often he has an "old Sanji" moment and I'm just like "yaaaas baby come baaack" - One Piece has some fab ladies too though. Koala? Bae. Robin? Super-bae. Hancock? ULTIMATE BAE STATUS. I would include Nami but Oda's been dropping the ball with her lately too, not just Sanji :/

Greed from the FMA manga (or Brotherhood)? Also flawless tbh. He and Alvin from ToX (gaaame) are pretty much perfect examples of the type who are kinda rough around the edges but secretly just want friends and a place to belong and I AM SUCH A SUCKER FOR THAT TROPE LET ME TELL YOU.

Kou Matsuoka is pretty straight but idec I love her.

And, dude. Nicolas Brown from Gangsta. CANNOT WAIT til that gets animated ;o;


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 21, 2015)

Hmm.. mine is probably rei ayanami (I prefer the rebuild version of her though), Ginko from mushishi or Haise Sasaki
not sure who, they are all adorable


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 21, 2015)

These two demons.


Spoiler


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Rin Matsuoka from Free!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 21, 2015)

tomoko a cute


----------



## Aradai (Feb 21, 2015)

****ngn Tsukiyama Shuu, Rei Ayanami, or Nui Harime.


----------



## f11 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jakazure from klk.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Captain Levi from snk very hot.
L from death note is kinda hot very mixed though
Kirito from SAO is also very hot but his heart belongs to Asuna ffff
And literally everyone from free! /cries internally


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> Captain Levi from snk very hot.
> L from death note is kinda hot very mixed though
> Kirito from SAO is also very hot but his heart belongs to Asuna ffff
> And literally everyone from free! /cries internally



whats that i hear?


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 22, 2015)

Mahiro Fuwa.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

tsimehcla said:


> Hmm.. mine is probably rei ayanami (I prefer the rebuild version of her though), Ginko from mushishi or Haise Sasaki
> not sure who, they are all adorable




Heh.. Back off Haise. Jk but YESS they are all adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> Captain Levi from snk very hot.
> L from death note is kinda hot very mixed though
> Kirito from SAO is also very hot but his heart belongs to Asuna ffff
> And literally everyone from free! /cries internally




NAGISA IS JUST OMG <3
But Levi. I ship him with Eren.

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> So many. It's embarrassing. Like... everyone from SnK? Everyone. Ymir, Sasha, Bertholdt, Reiner, Hange, Erwin, Marco, Annie-- YEAH PRETTY MUCH EVERYONE.
> 
> Pre-timeskip Sanji will always be my bae but he's been acting a fool since he got back from Momoiro Island or w/e and it kills me. Every so often he has an "old Sanji" moment and I'm just like "yaaaas baby come baaack" - One Piece has some fab ladies too though. Koala? Bae. Robin? Super-bae. Hancock? ULTIMATE BAE STATUS. I would include Nami but Oda's been dropping the ball with her lately too, not just Sanji :/
> 
> ...



I WILL, AND WILL FOREVER HAVE A CRUSH ON POTATO GIRL.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> whats that i hear?



you hottie you


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 22, 2015)

Kyo Sohma. <3<3<3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Kyo Sohma. <3<3<3



I love kyo. Ikr.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> you hottie you



why thank you


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Suzuya~ oh my goodness, just Suzuya juuzou. <3

I love him so much, like he's so eccentric and fun and perfect! ^^ and not only that, he looks super attractive too~ <3






Like no kidding, he is my Bae. D;

btw, hiiii Prabha~


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Suzuya~ oh my goodness, just Suzuya juuzou. <3
> 
> I love him so much, like he's so eccentric and fun and perfect! ^^ and not only that, he looks super attractive too~ <3
> 
> ...




AAAAH I was so waiting for you to post! (omg btw Oreo-kun is my crush)
Susuya? I never would of guessed... Hahahah!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> AAAAH I was so waiting for you to post! (omg btw Oreo-kun is my crush)
> Susuya? I never would of guessed... Hahahah!


  o-oh my! y-you were waiting for me...S-Senpai...?
Though Oreo-kun suits you well! <3 (I should totally pay art of you guys together-)

Nope, it's really not that obvious at all! D: my love for Suzuya I mean...man, it's the most hardest thing to find out, I'm really impressed with your skills right now To be honest!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> o-oh my! y-you were waiting for me...S-Senpai...?
> Though Oreo-kun suits you well! <3 (I should totally pay art of you guys together-)
> 
> Nope, it's really not that obvious at all! D: my love for Suzuya I mean...man, it's the most hardest thing to find out, I'm really impressed with your skills right now To be honest!



I was waiting for you to notice me... Senpaaaiiiiiii
AAAH you just don't know about Oreo-kun.. There's a thing.. That's why.. AH
But yeah I'm really observant its a gift


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I was waiting for you to notice me... Senpaaaiiiiiii
> AAAH you just don't know about Oreo-kun.. There's a thing.. That's why.. AH
> But yeah I'm really observant its a gift



Wait- did you notice me or did I notice you? ;w; eep!
No I don't, like I need to know about Oreo-kun but I don't know ..YET! <3 I'm on chapter 40 something now, I started reading again now~~
It's a beautiful gift and you should treasure it! It's so hard to find observant people so aware of their surroundings..it leaves me breathless.

on a side note, Suzuya is totally smexy~ <3


----------



## Shax (Feb 22, 2015)

Izaya Orihara. He's absolutely awful and I love him for it. Lately I've been crushing on other characters voiced by Kamiya Hiroshi; Levi Ackerman from Attack on Titan and Helbram from Seven Deadly Sins are just a few examples. Izaya has always been my favorite though, I always go back to him.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 22, 2015)

Guuuuurl errybody is in love with Levi. I wonder how he'd take that...


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Guuuuurl errybody is in love with Levi. I wonder how he'd take that...



Probably would manipulate them and use them as bait for Titans.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 22, 2015)

Shax said:


> Izaya Orihara. He's absolutely awful and I love him for it.


Lmao, Izaya is so perf. I used to have a crush on Kida but then he turned out to be somewhat of a ***** imo. I especially didn't like him after the whole Saki thing. :/ So Shizuo is honestly my favorite from that series.

Crushes though... This is hard, especially since I've been crushing on video game characters more than anime ones right now. Amf

A lot of people nailed some old crushes of mine already. And, I actually liked Yuki from FB. He's weird looking, but I adored how cold he was at times. I'm also a rat myself, heh. But Kyo was more lovable, true.

Last night I was doodling Hagi from Blood+. So I choose him for now. He's so charming. c:


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Bowl Haircut Senpai from Senpai Club

Hitoshi from Nyan Neko Sugar Girls


----------



## Shax (Feb 22, 2015)

Mioki said:


> Lmao, Izaya is so perf. I used to have a crush on Kida but then he turned out to be somewhat of a ***** imo. I especially didn't like him after the whole Saki thing. :/ So Shizuo is honestly my favorite from that series.



Ah, Shizuo is nice! Shizuo was my second favorite for a long time, but I think he's been replaced by Mr. Shiki. Forgive me, Shizuo. I like Aoba as well, but he's far too young for me.


----------



## Jolyne (Feb 22, 2015)

Shizuo Heiwajima from Durarara!!, Mikorin from Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun,and Caesar Zepelli from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 23, 2015)

Akame were already married.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

all the aph characters. all of them
esp alfred and kiku tho.


----------



## June (Feb 23, 2015)

suga from haikyuu and yajirou from uchouten kazoku 

also (esp???) akane kurashiki from 999


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Leo <3


----------



## Yuni (Feb 23, 2015)

Misa Hayase is probably my ideal image of a woman. 

I guess, she is able to do her job and gain respect as a woman, keeping her work and femininity separate (for the most part anyway). She can appreciate the beauty of the simplest of things, and that is probably one of my favourite scenes where she imagines what peaceful life would be after the war within the ruins of an abandoned building.


And Madoka Ayukawa. She had a sort of rebel/gangster look at the beginning and is the image everyone in the story knows her as. She is actually really smart and sweet, considering that she's in a harem manga and the protagonist can't decide between two girls and is actively dating one (that isn't Madoka). 

The series would have been frustrating to follow if it wasn't for how charismatic Madoka was. 

----
My tastes are very old so it's rather difficult to talk about my favourite anime with people. 
And that I don't have male crushes.


----------



## unravel (Feb 23, 2015)

Lafiel said:


> If only Koujaku wasn't gay
> If only : )



If only all guys ain't gay~


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuni said:


> View attachment 84987
> Misa Hayase is probably my ideal image of a woman.
> 
> I guess, she is able to do her job and gain respect as a woman, keeping her work and femininity separate (for the most part anyway). She can appreciate the beauty of the simplest of things, and that is probably one of my favourite scenes where she imagines what peaceful life would be after the war within the ruins of an abandoned building.
> ...



Wow, I'm really intrigued with the art of these two, especially with Madoka's! What anime is she from?


----------



## Yuni (Feb 23, 2015)

Madoka is from Kimagure Orange Road


----------



## Karminny (Feb 23, 2015)

I JUST REMEMBERED--- IKuTO IS SUPEr ATTRACTIVE WHY













yusssssssss


ps-- He from Shugo Chara okay


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 23, 2015)

I just pulled out a packet of peach tea and remembered when Free! was still airing, and how endearing Momotarou was (and also how incredibly weird it was to hear everyone going on like "Momo this" and "Momo that" because... dat my name doe) - but knowing he was, what, a sophomore in high school? freshman? I forget - the point I'm making is he's young as hell so I kind of just want to give him hugs and make him food or something. Like a cute little brother. what if I'm the mysterious Mikoshiba sister they talked about in the interviews? WHAT IF.

Somebody drew up a human!Bill Cipher (or multiple people drew multiple versions, to be more accurate) that kinda made my heart skip a lil and I was just like "no. stop it no he is a _triangle_"

but leave it to fanartists to make an illuminati dorito in a bowtie into an attractive gentleman I guess


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 23, 2015)

My crushes

Yu Narukami


Ludger Will Kresnik


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 23, 2015)

I've got it bad for a judgmental oni robot.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't really get anime/manga crushes - USUALLY. But there's one that I've been particularly *interested* in:



Spoiler: She is amazing


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 23, 2015)

The one and only

















MAKOTO TACHIBANA


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not particularly obsessed with any anime characters, but I will share an experience : Last week I was spending so much time cleaning my cello with a cloth while the conductor was giving a lecture about taking your instruments home to practice and bla bla, and someone from the violin section tried to tell me something with her hands, and finally after 5 minutes I confirmed she said "You remind me of Levi"   -- I didn't know her too


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 25, 2015)

TofuIdol said:


> My crushes
> 
> Yu Narukami
> View attachment 85005
> ...



Oh my god, LUDGER. How did I forget Ludger?! D; He's such a sweetheart. Granted, I'm more of an Alvin gal myself (even considering some of the more unsavory stuff he's done, yeahhh) but Ludger is... special. Are there any other protags quite like him? I think not.

I would go on about Leia Rolando being my life and love and inspiration blah blah but her canon age is creepily young. I could ramble for hours about how nonsensical it is for Jude and Leia to be the ages they are but um... I'll save that for another time.

Oh, Julius is pretty fab too! Seriously though. The Kresniks got it going on.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 25, 2015)

Ahh Mines definitely Haruka from Free! Omg he's just >/// u ///<  
I also love Satsuki Kiryuin to pieces, She's just so powerful <3
Lol Haruka is no.1 though 


Spoiler: pictures ^ ^


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 25, 2015)

*opens long scroll list of past and present, and possibly future anime crushes*


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Mizore


----------



## Cou (Feb 26, 2015)

my jeart is taken over by shishio satsuki from hnr pls save this man


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Uh okay
Yuki from Fruits Basket(such a gentleman!)
Asuna from SAO(Hate this show but she's so cute >///<)
BOTH C2 and Lelouch from Code Geass(Can't explain this really!)
And Near(HE'S MY BABY!)

BONUS:Miles Edgeworth and Maya Fey


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2015)

TK from Digimon.
Syaoran from Cardcaptor Sakura. 

X3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

pocketdatcrossing said:


> Uh okay
> Yuki from Fruits Basket(such a gentleman!)
> Asuna from SAO(Hate this show but she's so cute >///<)
> BOTH C2 and Lelouch from Code Geass(Can't explain this really!)
> ...



Ahhh I loved Lelouch as well!
About Near, I like his name and his hair. It's so fluffy. But in context wilh all Death Note characters, Light is my favorite. But L is cute, too.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 28, 2015)

ahh yes nice question *_takes out a novel-length list of anime characters that I love_* 

but seriously though: shizuo (durarara), ayato (tokyo ghoul),  rin (ao no exorcist), gareki (karneval), akashi (kuroko no basket), houtarou (hyouka)........ and honestly much more but it would be embarrassing to list all 253256412523461 of them lmao


----------



## Irarina (Feb 28, 2015)

*open my diary*

*Minashiro Soushi from Soukyuu no Fafner*
Athrun Zala from Gundam Seed Destiny
Chiba Mamoru from Sailor Moon
Takishima Kei from Special A
Uchiha Sasuke from Naruto

They hold a special place in my heart no matter how much animes I have watched and will watch.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

Nagisa's father in Clannad. Hes such a dork lol <3


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 2, 2015)

misa amane from death note.  misa is love, misa is life. <3


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Mamoru from Saior Moon...*drifts off* what where we talking about again?...


----------



## sylveons (Mar 2, 2015)

i've had a lot of anime crushes in the past, most of them that i can't remember..... i think i had a crush on oreki from hyouka at one point? gah, can't remember!
but as for current crushes, i'd be damned if akihito from kyoukai no kanata didn't hold a special place in my heart......... c'mon, he's such a dork! 
also ayato from tokyo ghoul.... ok i've never actually read OR watched tokyo ghoul but c'mon! just look at the guy!


----------



## okaimii (Mar 2, 2015)

Anime: *screams* KANEKI KENNNNnNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! HE'S MY LIFE AND SOUL.

Manga: Daiki Mamura from Hirunaka no Ryuusei.

*rolls into the sunset*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 2, 2015)

I actually don't know if I've ever had an anime crush. I've always shipped a character with another one.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I don't have any.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 4, 2015)

OIKAWA TOORU AND KUROO TETSUROU FROM HAIKYUU!! they're basically all I need in life. (also akaashi tho...and kenma and kageyama. basically everyone from haikyuu!! tbh).

also ken kaneki is an honorable mention.


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 4, 2015)

Hinata from the anime Haikyuu!!. 
He's such a sweet, precious baby child who completely stole my heart with his dedication and with how tenacious he is.
I almost paid $50 for a tiny figurine of him today. Almost. But it wouldn't have been complete without a Kageyama figure to hold Hinata's hand, too.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh gosh, where do I even begin? Kakashi from Naruto will always be my number 1, Tomoe & Kirihito from Kamisama Hajimema****a, Lelouch from Code Geass, Oreki from Hyouka, Kyon from Haruhi Suzumiya & Gray & Jellal from Fairy Tail.
I probably have more but these are the main ones that come to mind. 
& he may not be "anime" yet, but also the Persona 5 protagonist. (っ˘ڡ˘ς)


----------



## Imbri (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess manga crush would be Kaname Kuran from _Vampire Knight_. Way too young for me, but Kyo Sohma, my favorite from the start in that series. Also, Sakuya Ookochi from _Sensual Phrase_.

And, not really anime, although there was one movie, but Professor Layton tops my list.


----------



## Yellowgi707 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anime is for losers


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

^ Such insight.

Anyway.

@sakurakiki - I'm with you on the Persona 5 protagonist, though P3's is really more my style (both male and female options woooo). They're drawn up in anime style so they totally count  I thought our P5 guy was gonna be an incredible dork, given those glasses, but they've grown on me since I first saw them. And I've not seen much of Fairy Tail at all but I remember loving Erza, despite the dumb fanservicey outfits (hey, I can adore her while acknowledging that the fanservice is annoying, right?) - Lucy too. I love the name Gray (though I'm one of those people who spells it with an "e") so Mr. Fullbuster is cool with me.

Still stuck on my SNK babes though. Ymir, Sasha, Bertholdt, and Marco are holding my interest for a lot longer than I expected they would. Buncha cuties, them. Not so into Levi as the rest of the fandom. If I had to pick a vet, I'd go with Erwin. Dem cheekbones tho.


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2015)

Oolong from DBZ.


----------

